# FRANKFURT | Central Business Tower | 205m | 52 fl | U/C



## HD

NEUE MAINZER 55 - 57

LOCATION:Frankfurt, Banking Distrist, Neue Mainzer Strasse 55 - 57
FLOORS:55
HEIGHT:197m (646.2ft) - update: new height 205m
ARCHITECT:KSP - Engel & Zimmermann
FACTS:

twin-tower structure, 5th tallest skyscraper in the city
a 9 storey building (already empty) needs to be demolished to make way for the development
project has been approved, construction could start immediately
the office space is currently being marketed
Union Bank of Switzerland (UBS) wanted to rent over 400,000 sq ft there, but decided to go with a neighbouring project, the 170m (558ft) *OpernTurm*, resulting in construction of the 44 storey tower (about to start) - taking up the last big contiguous office space in the Banking District
the chances of finding an anchor-tenant are pretty good, considering the improving real estate market and the shortage of contiguous office space in the financial heart of the city, aswell as the fact that several firms are currently looking for office space in the range of 300,000sq ft or more

RENDERING:


----------



## empersouf

Spectacular design Frankfurt doesnt get many new building as other cities have. So this would be great news


----------



## Hoddao

very nice, congratulations to frankfurt!


----------



## Dan1987

I like how there's tiny little houses next to them :lol:


----------



## HD

those tiny little houses are 6 - 10 floors high 

the only really tiny building is the white one to the right of the cross (location of the project) - it's a historic building. the other buildings to the right will eventually be replaced by a twin-tower










this photo there shows the "tiny" historic buildings:

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=neuemainzerstrasse53-frankfurt-germany


----------



## Krist0f

Beautiful! A great addition to the Frankfurt skyline!


----------



## ill-b

A nice design and a perfect height. Go Frankfurt!


----------



## HT

Are you really sure this is going to be constructed in the near future HD ????

I mean this one was proposed 4 Years ago and was completly dead. Do you have any official sources, i mean it would be so damn grat but i dont really believe it till iget something officiel .


----------



## elliot

I like it because it belongs. 

But I'm from Toronto where the best of Mies, Pei etc. filled our core 35 years ago, so now anything rectangular becomes another "box".

But... it does look good. Just add a forest of spires (cosmetic, not functional) on the roof and no-one will criticize the tower.


----------



## Hankster

Beautiful building! I think it will fit in perfectly with the rest of the skyline.


----------



## Phobos

It would look wonderful if built in the eighties.


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008

Nice tower!!!!!


----------



## HD

HT: there is no official announcement when construction will start. what we know though is that the office space is being marketed by atleast two real estate companies, and that is new. this tower could start immediately, like the OpernTurm, which wasn't supposed to start in the next 3 years, but then surprisingly an anchor-tenant was found. the chances for an anchor-tenant for this project are very good  

elliot: this is not just another box, it's actually 2 boxes with a 200m tall connecting part  and it's not like there are many boxes in frankfurt  










another rendering


----------



## Tom_Green

This tower is great. I also hope that they will start with the EZB Tower and the Opernturm. I hope that Frankfurt will boom again in terms of skyscrapers.


----------



## newfvgffm

Finally a new wonderful highrise developement for Frankfurt!
It will be a great addition to the banking district.
Thx for the information HD!


----------



## pimvdh

wow! the mid-area with the glass is cool


----------



## Dyn.tek

hehe,the new fraspa tower..nice one!


----------



## Mr Bricks

Great! The design is simple but the cladding looks to be of high quality.


----------



## erbse

Really adorable design. Not too much over the top, but still quite unique. That's how Frankfurt's doing it. :yes:


----------



## GlobalJoe

great new addition to Frankfurt´s skyline


----------



## ZZ-II

good to hear that, thx HD


----------



## cSc

Shouldn't then the thread title not being changed? Or is it too early as there is no actual date for start of construction? Emporis is listing it also as approved.


----------



## Middle-Island

The glass midsection is fantastic. Boxy with innovation. Although simple, it really doesn't resemble anything else I can think of. That's great architecture....in my book anyway.

Germany sure is picking up steam after almost 4 years of virtual stall.


----------



## HD

according to analysts it is only a matter of time until speculative skyscraper construction will pick up again in the city. right now all towers u/c have anchor tenants. this project has progressed the most of all upcoming projects. and it looks like it might go ahead speculatively.


----------



## CYstillFI

There is even much more space missing than this tower could bring. They are talking about 200.000 to 300.000 sqm of new high quality office space currently missing on the market. Something will have to happen quite soon.


----------



## FFM2007

according to this article, the construction of this almost 200m tower will start soon  and the 135m kaiserkaree has also good chances to get built soon.both towers might be finished by 2011. the boom goes on :lol: 
http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=3936947


----------



## TICONLA1

Now this is a nice corporate office tower, as i'm a gradual setback kind of guy, a great addtion to the skyline.


----------



## HD

FFM2007 said:


> according to this article, the construction of this almost 200m tower will start soon  and the 135m kaiserkaree has also good chances to get built soon.both towers might be finished by 2011. the boom goes on :lol:
> http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=3936947




this is getting scary now. this is not a boom, this is an explosion.


----------



## sky-rick

not an explosion, it would be a big bang!
but let's wait and see what happens next. too often good news were resting us in good mood, but let us down again. i take it for granted, but i accept it under usual reserve.


----------



## erbse

All I can say: :banana2:

But probably we shouldn't be too euphoric, because not all of those proposed/announced tower-plans are in 'dry towels' (is this idiom also common in the English language?). Let's await the things until that all is foreseeable and certain, maybe than it's time to have a party (of course in the popular glamour-party-metropolis of Germany )


----------



## cSc

Sounds a bit like PR for some of the projects ("if you look for new office space, see, we have something we can develop for you") and as everybody wants to save his option on a pontential landmark in the new masterplan. :nuts: 
Fortunatly there seem to be enough developers with serious intentions, so if only a part of those projects work out, we still have a very good reason to open a bottle at the end of the day. :cheers: 

Let's wait for the decission on the master plan. Latest then, probably end of October, the last announcements will be made.


----------



## ZZ-II

FFM2007 said:


> according to this article, the construction of this almost 200m tower will start soon  and the 135m kaiserkaree has also good chances to get built soon.both towers might be finished by 2011. the boom goes on :lol:
> http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=3936947



wonderful


----------



## Velkan

Excellent news for Frankfurt, congratulations!


----------



## Golden Age

Ka-ching!! Kaiserkarree cannot be counted as safe (yet), but everything points into that direction. WinX and PWC tower are also anything but certain, however, I wouldn't be surprised if at least two of the three will become reality quite soon.



erbsenzaehler said:


> But probably we shouldn't be too euphoric, because not all of those proposed/announced tower-plans are in 'dry towels' (is this idiom also common in the English language?).


Without wanting to sound like a wise-guy, but "dry towels" sounds like "dead pants". Instead say "the announced tower plans are not in calmer waters yet".


----------



## erbse

^ Great explanation, cordial thanks for the advice :colgate:

I hope 2008 will be a year of increasing concrete. Frankfurt deserves it.


----------



## erbse

Here's an additional plan for the intended buildin' area:









And this apparently seems to be a historical inventory's building on the future property of the Fraspa-Tower (Neue Mainzer Strasse 55):









> Does anybody know what's gonna happen to this nice building? Are they goin to demolish it for the new tower? Are they renovating it or even integrating it into the new complex? Would be interested in, thanks in advance


----------



## OMH

great news for frankfurt&germany!i hope this city will get some more over 200 m in the near future!


----------



## CYstillFI

Erbsenzähler, 

the historical building on your photo does not belong to the building area. It is the building on the bottom side of the towers plan. The one you mean is on the right side of the plan, corner Neue Mainzer Strasse-Junghofstrasse. At least the historical facade will be kept here.

In the moment you can't leave this city without missing something. And I will be travelling a lot the next months...


----------



## CYstillFI

Jerry Speyer was in town today for foundation stone laying ceremony at the Opernturm site. He also met "people" from Eurohypo/Commerzbank and I wouldn't be surprised about hearing something of the Kaiserkarree project very soon...


----------



## BMXican

^ interesting! maybe someone should create a kaiserkarree thread soon


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Marco Polo said:


> It's gone I think. We need to accept it, mourn and move on.
> 
> There is a brighter future but it does not include this particular building.


we need reasons to party :/ 

:dance:


----------



## HD

Marco Polo said:


> It's gone I think. We need to accept it, mourn and move on.
> 
> There is a brighter future but it does not include this particular building.


it's not gone at all. it is still being marketed. it is not going to be built without a substantial prelet though. unfortunately several potential anchor tenants in recent months decided to go for other developments.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Any updates on this project?


----------



## the man from k-town

As this Proposed Tower appeared in the renders for the FOUR Project maybe it's time to get this thread back to life again...after 6 years :lol:

the meant Sparkasse Tower is located to the right of Main tower ( the round , blue one with antenna)



Nonamee377 said:


> Source:4frankfurt.de
> Eine mir nicht bekannte Tagansicht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:4frankfurt.de
> 
> Source:***********





eibomz said:


> Wouw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Groß und Partner
> 
> Also UN Studio ist es, aber der größere Turm sieht nach 280 Metern aus: Gut zu sehen, dass Tessuto im Modell enthalten ist (im Hintergrund) - *und man sehe und staune das gute alte Sparkassen-Hochhaus *


----------



## the man from k-town

an article from march 2017: 



> At the intersection of Neue Mainzer Straße and Junghofstraße, a new skyscraper could soon emerge. *The plans come from the year 2001 and could be taken out of the drawer.*
> 6-year-old plans for a skyscraper on the property Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 *could possibly be realized in the near future*. As this newspaper has learned from well-informed circles, *the Frankfurter Sparkasse 1822 apparently seriously considering getting the old plans of KSP angel and carpenter from the drawer.*
> At the Frankfurter Sparkasse 1822 *they did not want to confirm the plans*. Spokeswoman Julia Droege-Knaup said only: "There is nothing new from our side to the property. We feel very comfortable with the property in the best city center location and assume that it will continue to gain in value practically every day. "
> 
> Planning bureau spokesman Mark Gellert said that no building application has been submitted yet.
> 
> *In any case, there would be nothing in the way of planning law. "Since 2003, there is a legally valid development plan for the banking district. If the building application is approved, investors in the area can start immediately, "explains Gellert.*
> According to his statements, in the high-rise building plan from 1999, in addition to the area at the New Mainzer Strasse / Junghofstrasse intersection, there are also high-rise buildings on the site of the old police headquarters, on the area behind the
> 
> Skyline Plaza (Millennium Tower) and provided in the Great Gallus Street. A tower is also possible in Neue Mainzer Straße, on the grounds of Frankfurter Sparkasse.


translated by Google 


http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Neues-Hochhaus-im-Bankenviertel;art675,2547206


all the proposals from the competition in the year 2001! 



il fenomeno said:


> "Hochhauskomplex Neue Mainzer Straße" (2001).
> 
> 
> der bekannte und wohl noch aktuelle ksp-entwurf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ksp-architekten.de/
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> 
> ein anderer, sehr interessanter entwurf. architekt mir unbekannt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.atelier-scale.de/deutsch/projekte/pro02/projekt-01.html
> 
> ----------------
> 
> hpp architekten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hpp.com/en/news/2011/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> das architekten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.das-architekten.de/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ferdinand heide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ferdinand-heide.de/FHA/Hochhaus_Mainzer.html
> 
> 
> -------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> architekt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kardorff.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> Heil Architektenbüro, Frankfurt a. M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://seitzperspectives.com


----------



## the man from k-town

https://www.skylineatlas.de/weiteres-hochhaus-der-neuen-mainzer/


On Skyline Atlas in march 2017


> As reported by the Frankfurter Neue Presse (FNP) today, the plans for a new skyscraper at Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 are likely to be put back on the table. This could be a long-lasting hang on the unsightly corner Junghofstraße / New Mainzer Straße belong to the past.
> 
> However, this development is not really surprising. Firstly, the city expects increased demand after the rededication of many residential office buildings and office vacancy. Secondly, the interest rates are favorable, the developer is solvent and above all has outdated office space in the banking district.
> 
> Anyone * looking at the animations of the planned project "Four" or attending the project exhibition in March 2017*, has not escaped notice as an attentive visitor that *the tower targeted by the Frankfurter Sparkasse has already been drawn there* - as a matter of course! (see title picture)
> 
> Photo: Skyline Atlas (taken during the exhibition "Four" in March 2017)


----------



## the man from k-town

The proposal is still in the portfolio of the architects page 

http://www.ksp-architekten.de/index.php?id=70&project=124&img=2&fromCat=7 

I hope we get some good news soon....
http://www.ksp-architekten.de/index.php?id=70&project=124&img=2&fromCat=7


----------



## Eric Offereins

I hope so. (And also that the height increases above the 200 meter mark).


----------



## the man from k-town

Hell yeah. We need more 200+ towers


----------



## the man from k-town

The Tower is coming guys :banana: Then we'll have 4 200+ Towers in close range 
The Bank of Hessen-Thüringen has bought the Plot reacently. 


The Approval for the Tower is meanwhile invalid unfortunately.
I Guess that should be no prob though. They'll get a new one.

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...eter-bueroturm-im-bankenviertel-15651129.html


The red buildings are gonna be erased, the other one marked is under conservation shelter. thanks to eibomz for the image 




eibomz said:


>


the project on the architects portfolio
http://www.ksp-architekten.de/index.php?id=70&project=124&img=2&fromCat=7


----------



## the man from k-town

a new render. seems like planning goes on in the dark chamber




derUlukai said:


> Deutlich weniger deprimierend : auf skylineatlas.de ist ein aktualisiertes rendering des Turms zu finden. Stand Frühjahr 2019. Es geht also - wenn auch bisher nur im Hintergrund - voran.





shiney570 said:


> Quelle: skylineatlas


----------



## JLAG

*FRANKFURT | Frankfurter Sparkasse Tower | 197m | Pro*

Kind of like it. Really like how it sits right up to the park. Slowly but gradually that Central Park feeling starts to evolve.


----------



## derUlukai

Additionally to the New Renders a floorplan of the tower was posted where height was Set at 205m. So we might need to move this Thread to the skyscrapers section sooner or later..


----------



## Tiaren

the man from k-town said:


>


This will turn out to be a pretty impressive cluster for European standards. Dense, tall and high quality with so many great towers.


----------



## Wayden21

It seems Frankfurt doesn't want Warsaw to catch up haha


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Wayden21 said:


> It seems Frankfurt doesn't want Warsaw to catch up haha


Warsaw will have its own very dense skyscraper cluster in just 1.5 years.
The difference is - it's not just meager plans (if we were to include plans, I'd be showing you many, maaany more dense skyscraper cluster visualizations) - it's reality.

7 sizeable skyscrapers are being built right now around A SINGLE ROUNDABOUT.

This is how it'll look in 1.5 years. The visualization is a bit outdated as it misses one skyscraper (in the bottom behind the tall one), whose name is Skyliner II.










Part of the cluster under construction:










View of other construction sites surrounding the roundabout:










Source: 4k live camera showing the construction of Generation Park
http://qwor.pl/kamery-na-budowie/video/generation-park.html


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^I can only see three skyscrapers on Warsaw picture. All other buildings are less than 150m high.

In the Frankfurt banking district cluster shown above, however, there are 4 x 200m+ towers, 3 x 150m+ and 5 x 100m+ towers.

No comparison at all!


----------



## Lord Parsifal

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^I can only see three skyscrapers on Warsaw picture. All other buildings are less than 150m high.
> 
> In the Frankfurt banking district cluster shown above, however, there are 4 x 200m+ towers, 3 x 150m+ and 5 x 100m+ towers.
> 
> No comparison at all!


Well yeah, but all those 4 200m+ skyscrapers are merely planned and nothing has moved regarding this (merely) "vision" for the past decade or so.

We too are capable of imagining 4 additional 200m+ skyscrapers around this roundabout, it's not that hard 

"Planned" clusters:



















Two additional planned skyscrapers near the Wola Cluster that will be ready next year:










PS: The "150 meter" definition of a skyscraper isn't the only, universal and autocratic definition of a skyscraper. "Skyscraper" is a fluid term. One may call an 80-100 meter tall building a skyscraper.


----------



## TM_Germany

unm... 2 of the 200m+ are already standing, another is under constuction and this is finally moving forward as it looks now.


----------



## Iluminat

On a more related note proposed Rome Tower in Warsaw looks almost like a rip-off.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Iluminat said:


> On a more related note proposed Rome Tower in Warsaw looks almost like a rip-off.


Roma Tower was designed a few years before the new visualizations of Sparkasse were published, so I suspect it’s the other way round and it’s the Frankfurt project which ripped off the Warsaw project 🙂


----------



## TM_Germany

The design of the tower is already years old. You just seem jealous.


----------



## matthias23

Lord Parsifal said:


> Roma Tower was designed a few years before the new visualizations of Sparkasse were published, so I suspect it’s the other way round and it’s the Frankfurt project which ripped off the Warsaw project 🙂


SparkassenTower was designed 2001.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

matthias23 said:


> SparkassenTower was designed 2001.


I said published, not designed. The designs were made in 2001, yes, but they were hiding away in a cabinet until recently when they were made public, as far as I know.



TM_Germany said:


> You just seem jealous.


Jealous of what? Of us quickly catching up in terms of skyline to the economic hub of the largest economy in the EU? Lol


----------



## HD

The design of this tower is from 2001...it was also published in 2001. Are you saying the design of Roma Tower is even older?


----------



## HD

Just checked myself ... the first news of a project at the Roma site were from 2006 (totally different project back then). The first official presentation of the new design for a tower was 2012. 

So...no, this tower is not a rip off of that tower in Warsaw.


----------



## TM_Germany

Lord Parsifal said:


> Jealous of what?


How would I know? There's no reason to be jealous. Dunno why you decide to act like it.


----------



## the man from k-town

back in march this year



> After acquiring the land plots Neue Mainzer Strasse 57-59 in 2018, the state bank Hessische Landesbank (Helaba) now intends to arrange the construction of a high-rise building on the basis of the current development plans for the banking district.
> 
> *Helaba is currently in talks with the City of Frankfurt. *As soon as the framework data has been discussed with the city, they are coordinated with the responsible bodies and *the process of building the building is further advanced.* Now one has to wait for the outcome of this process.


https://www.skylineatlas.com/helaba-highrise-complex-neue-mainzer-strasse/

location









plan says 205m! :cheers:










the site in may
FraSpa Demolition by Goodybear1, auf Flickr


----------



## JLAG

205 m right up to the park. Awesome! I can’t wait to see the final renders. Not that I mind the old ones, they look great. Really hope this is serious and not a rumour.


----------



## Tiaren

I hope this gets build soon, it would be the perfect finish for a dense cluster of more than a dozen towers.


----------



## the man from k-town

JLAG said:


> 205 m right up to the park. Awesome! I can’t wait to see the final renders. Not that I mind the old ones, they look great. Really hope this is serious and not a rumour.



The info comes from skyline atlas news page, so its definitely serious  

the newest renderings:


----------



## the man from k-town

Test drills and ground Investigations taking place 



eibomz said:


> Probebohrungen und Baugrund-Untersuchung am Sparkassen-Gebäude


----------



## JLAG

How much should one put in to that? Ready to go soon?


----------



## JLAG

How much should one put in to that? Ready to go soon?


----------



## towerpower123

The massing is rather bland but the facades are usually stunning in Frankfurt.


----------



## Wayden21

towerpower123 said:


> The massing is rather bland but the facades are usually stunning in Frankfurt.


stunning? which towers? compared to what?

Check all the latest towers built, being built and about to be built in Paris, then you'll discover what means "stunning facades"...


----------



## KillerZavatar

pretty basic, but good for the density and 205m, no tapering roof height is quite a big building for Frankfurt.


----------



## the man from k-town

with Tower 1 of FOUR PRoject it would get damn dense there. I hope FraSpa comes soon and not below 200m 😬
There `s also another plot next to the Fra Spa Site thats currently discussed to be filled with a Opera and a Tower...


----------



## the man from k-town

eibomz said:


>


----------



## JLAG

the man from k-town said:


> ...There `s also another plot next to the Fra Spa Site thats currently discussed to be filled with a Opera and a Tower...


Very interesting and many questions . What plot is that? Between Fra Spa and the Japan center up to the park? And how serious are those talks?


----------



## derUlukai

sunday afternoon


----------



## the man from k-town

Today









There's another webcam








source

Alt und Neu by Detlef Hertel, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

lots of concrete silos have been brought to the site









webcam


----------



## droneriot

What is that on the other side, just storage or some project I forgot about?


----------



## the man from k-town

I guess it either storage or a market

today








webcam


----------



## 2mchris

You write about the area behind the next highrise? 

Thats an area where a building had been demolished last year. As long there is no new development, there is a temporary club area. The new development is not finalised - many discussions concerning the maximum height.


----------



## the man from k-town

August 16th



il fenomeno said:


>


webcam


----------



## the man from k-town

Yesterday





































pics by me


----------



## the man from k-town

more renders 



















source: CBT


----------



## Twopsy

Why can't they build the addition to the old building in the same style? Even in the rendering it gets clear that the addition does not look as good as the old part. If that is the case, it should not be built this way. The larger windows are okay, but the facade should get more structure.


----------



## JLAG

I agree, at least some reference or something that links them together. Now it just looks like someone glued the new part to the old part.


----------



## the man from k-town

Twopsy said:


> Why can't they build the addition to the old building in the same style? Even in the rendering it gets clear that the addition does not look as good as the old part. If that is the case, it should not be built this way. The larger windows are okay, but the facade should get more structure.


I think the architects wanted a clear optical difference between the modern and the historical part and so, thats the (sad) way of economic / modern design.
I first thought they would merge the Skyscraper with the old building like Hearst Tower in NYC. It even won the Int. Highrise award in 2008. Would have been the better option imo and moreover they would have had more space for another tower beneath with 100m 

Just the walls of the historic building left








webcam


----------



## goschio

Model of the tower

















Neues Hochhaus in Frankfurt: Als Modell steht der Central Business Tower schon


In der Realität wird der Central Business Tower im Frankfurter Bankenviertel erst 2028 fertig. Als Modell im Maßstab 1:160 existiert er aber schon.




www.faz.net


----------



## Daniiif

Yesterday by me


----------



## Eric Offereins

Already piling?
Looks like this ons in under construction then.


----------



## Zaz965

@goschio, @KlausDiggy, @Twopsy, will this building have helipad?


----------



## Twopsy

Zaz965 said:


> @goschio, @KlausDiggy, @Twopsy, will this building have helipad?


I think no building over 50 metres in Germany has a helipad.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hospitals perhaps


----------



## 8y8

Conservation, Frankfurt style.
Not the first time just a few walls are the only thing left of a historic building. I'm surprised the conservation society was not against that.
Meanwhile, piling is well under way.









Source: CBT Webcam


----------



## Martinberg

Great job


----------



## the man from k-town

webcams of today


----------

